# What in the world is this?



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

I found this under the passenger seat of my car yesterday. It is a '98 Lincoln Mark VIII.
I can't figure out what this is...it has a 3.5mm headphone jack on it, and a wire with a 3.5mm male connector on it. It has Forward, Back, Play/Pause, and Stop on it, along with volume. And obviously it's manufactured by JVC.

Anyone know what this thing is?

Photo:


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like a wired remote for a camcorder.


----------



## janikPilot (Nov 26, 2010)

Not even that, it looks like something you plug into a MP3 player and you can control the music output without having to use the buttons on the device.


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

It doesn't work with my MP3 player and I don't know of any camera it could have come off of...


----------



## janikPilot (Nov 26, 2010)

I still think it's some type of headphone adapter, like this:








It may just be broken.

My only question is why are people putting things in your car without you noticing?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

janikPilot said:


> Not even that, it looks like something you plug into a MP3 player and you can control the music output without having to use the buttons on the device.


I agree... But obviously quite old



bushpilot223 said:


> It doesn't work with my MP3 player and I don't know of any camera it could have come off of...


That's likely because it would only work with one or a few mp3 players, jvc obviously...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is the yellow on the end also a switch .. Maybe a record button ???


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

no the yellow end is only a sound jack.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A sound jack?? Says who? Yellow means composite video for every such connection I've ever seen.

This is a fruitless academic exercise. It's not going to *do* anything for you. You an guess all day long.


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol I'm not an idiot, it isn't composite video. And it actually isn't yellow it's green. It is a 3.5mm sound jack..I've never heard of being able to carry a video signal thru a 3.5mm...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

*You* said yellow. Now you say green. I say, "What's the point?" It's a part belonging to something.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look at the male plug and it's stereo and more so that would be video also.

If it works you have a nice remote ext. cord that can still be used for sound only.


----------



## SpectresShadow (Aug 3, 2012)

It is indeed a remote for a portable device. That being said however, the buttons most likely only work with a JVC device. I have a similar remote for a GPX portable cd player that, even though I still get sound and can control the volume, cannot play/pause, skip, rewind, or stop any portable cd player other than my GPX. And Harry, that is purely stereo sound. I know this because I have torn one of these apart to make a makeshift speaker. The four bands of metal on the plug are two negatives and two positives. But I must say good eye on the many metal bands.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So the male plug with the way the it's made four bands that is not a default typ of plug because they made to only work a JVC device.
Was east to see the four bands of metal on the plug.

Got a old JVC cam recorder. No remote like that bit it had another plug so it will let you watch a playback from JVC cam to a tv. So will need to find it and look at the one end that plugs into the JVC cam to see if they changed the way the bands are so it only works on that JVC cam or only a JVC device. Other end plugs into a tv RCA plug so you know that works on any brand.


----------



## SpectresShadow (Aug 3, 2012)

If you can find your cam JVC that also feeds video through it I would love to see a pic of it. As I said I have a GPX that has a male plug just like that, and all it feeds through is audio and it only controls my GPX cd player. I'm just going off of what I know, and would love to be proven wrong if I am. Always fun to learn new things.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It's a "jvc camcorder GR-AX841" I got on 1995.

http://support.jvc.com/consumer/product.jsp?modelId=MODL006005&pathId=24&page=1&archive=true
Shows the right model No. but that us not the same one.
Another place it says "GR-AX841U"

Any how it is mono and did not have a cord to plug into the TV. It had two RCA jacks (sound you had to plug into right channel) and (video). I then used my own cord that has the two male RCA jacks on each end. Left and Right channel but use the left channel for the video.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/JVC-Compact-VHS-Camcorder-GR-AX84/82386189
I got all you see un each image there and the User Manual you don't see. Then I got also another bigger battery and the remote for it.

I think my GR-AX84 was very short-lived. Think it was out a very short time before they changed it and I just happen to buy it. Even JVC search brings up other models

A lot of money for something that died out a short time later when newer ones did not use tape and were a whole lot smaller. Plus it was heavy to carry around bit seemed light because it was a Compact-VHS. How times have changed.

Anyhow thanks for making me look because I had not used this in 15 years and then got to thinking of the battery. The two that power it come off but then there is a small button size one to remember a shorter time to keep clock, time etc. Then one in the remote. So looked and no leaks so all is good and I took them out.


----------



## SpectresShadow (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool classic camcorder Hewee. Glad I could be of some service to you and thank you for posting links to the camera. Ah those were the good old days of messing with my parents camera to make home movies. I was only 15 at the time and it may have only been ten years ago but technology advances rapidly.


----------



## Samuraikill (Aug 6, 2012)

You could've tried to see if there was some sort of serial on it somewhere and googled it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SpectresShadow said:


> Cool classic camcorder Hewee. Glad I could be of some service to you and thank you for posting links to the camera. Ah those were the good old days of messing with my parents camera to make home movies. I was only 15 at the time and it may have only been ten years ago but technology advances rapidly.


He hee now you got me feeling old.  Yes technology advances rapidly. I think after I got mine or about then was when Sony came out with the small harddrive and that also did not last. 
I also got me a SLR camera just after that but it's bigger also and takes film.
Still have it but it cost a lot more just to use it because you got to keep buying film and then pay to get the prints back. 
Later got a Coolpix 3100 that was a lot smaller and has a memory card so cost nothing to take pictures. Now that is out dated. 3 MB then and 15 MB and more now and it cost less and they are so small you can have it in your pocket and forget it's there where mine would just fit in some front pants pocket and your know it's there. 
Darn look at what a phone can do now days.



Samuraikill said:


> You could've tried to see if there was some sort of serial on it somewhere and googled it.


I don't think that will help if the model number will come up and then take you to other models. A serial number only marks the model number so you can register and service it when new. Years later to get it service the serial means nothing because your going to pay to get work done.


----------



## SpectresShadow (Aug 3, 2012)

Hewee, your not the only one who feels old. I feel old too, thanks to my 10 and 11 year old brother and sister, and I'm only 25. And back to the original post, I'm pretty sure that it is for a portable cd player or mp3 player as it has a hold function which I have never seen on any type of camcorder. I could be wrong though and if anyone can find a picture of the remote for a camcorder with the hold function then please post.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know how you feel when I had a brother 10 years younger you old man.
To think I will be 59 next month. 

I forgot about using google image to find other images that are the same but only this thread and image came up and one other that's not even close
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...Zh-SGaIqXvtp99g&num=10&hl=en&bih=591&biw=1280

When your at google images in the search bar click the camera and then link it to the image and it can find out things some times.
It works because I used it in the pass to find out about a image.


----------



## SpectresShadow (Aug 3, 2012)

Just checked your link and would like to ask the folks at google, how is a motorcycle muffler even close to this? And if I miss it next month happy birthday Hewee.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SpectresShadow said:


> Just checked your link and would like to ask the folks at google, how is a motorcycle muffler even close to this? And if I miss it next month happy birthday Hewee.


I know that's way off base, but play it can work really good some times.

This one is better.

http://www.cqs.com/50harm.gif and you get https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...8wNEYTnBKs&btnG=Search&hl=en&bih=591&biw=1280


----------



## SpectresShadow (Aug 3, 2012)

Ha ha! That is great. Check this one.
http://chzsetphaserstolol.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/sci-fi-fantasy-retro-star-trek-posters.jpg
and you get
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...h&sa=X&ei=XGwgUK3qBsPKqgH-7oGADg&ved=0CDYQ9Q8


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow never seen that poster before. How cool.


----------

